# Leeo needs prayers ...



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeo became lethargic, irregular heartbeat, breathing became labored, and he paled out ... I took him to the ER. This was at 7pm. I just got home and it is 11:47pm.

They immediately took him and ran a CBG, GHP, lytes and cPL add on. All sorts of things are dangerously elevated but they said I got him there before he got shocky.

Leeo has the worst type of pancreatitis a dog can have. The name is too fancy to remember. He is losing fluids somewhere ... they are not sure from where yet. His albumin was 1.4 and should have been 2.4 ... I believe that was the number quoted. This albumin number is at a dangerous level. 

He also said this albumin thing is hereditary and also one of the health issues among Schnauzers. He said Blu Boy should be tested for this also.

It seems Leeo has inherited all the Schnauzer genes. The ER vet was very impressive as he had a world of knowledge to share with me. We had a very lengthy consultation. He was straight up with me about everything.

Leeo is at a dangerous level .... actually he is in guarded condition and on fluid IV and will be having a blood transfusion for the other thing that is messed up in his blood .... so much thrown at me at once I cannot remember it all. I was told that this is very serious and depending on how far the pancreatitis has progressed and what else is damaged ..... this could be fatal. Even if they should have to try and remove the bad parts of the pancreas .... there is only a 10% survival rate.

He will be hospitalized for three days right now and pumped full of antibiotics. They are stopping the pheno. They will be running a battery of tests and x-rays and injections and ultrasounds and check his liver again and more and keep him as comfortable as possible. I have a check sheet with all the things that are going to be done.

I applied for credit care also ... it was approved. 

I was told to give him pepto bismol at 5 pm. from his regular vet and they were going to send him to Akron Ohio to a specialist .... a little late for that I would say!

Everyone who said pancreatitis was correct .... I tried to tell his regular vet ... and it was blown off.

I am just holding my breath and saying my prayers that he makes it. I feel terrible. He is in very bad shape.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Abbylyn. I know how much you love the little guy. I hope he pulls through and healing thoughts go out to him.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The Feather Duster said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, Abbylyn. I know how much you love the little guy. I hope he pulls through and healing thoughts go out to him.


Thank you from Leeo and myself.

I cannot sleep. I am used to Leeo in the bed. Yes I love that little guy like life itself. The only thing consoling me right now is that I know I have done all I can to give him a fighting chance. It was so hard saying goodbye to him tonight, And as sick as he is ... he tried to crawl to me. I hope I have enough kleenex ........


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

oh no!!! I'm so sorry Abbylynn!!!! hopes and prayers and wishes being sent out to you!! I hope he pulls through

(((hugs))) <333333333333333333


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Sending TX sized prayers and good wishes for him.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you .......... I remember now ... the fat levels in his blood are off the charts .... that is what the blood part/transfusion is for. Canine Albumin. The ER vet showed me the tube from the one test ... and what was supposed to be clear was milk white.

I asked about his diet and all the liver and table scraps he has received over the years in his kibble ... and I think I have just about killed my dog with kindness ........... No table scraps and people food! If he pulls through he will not be allowed one morsel of people food for the rest of his life ... per vet.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry. Lots of good thoughts your way. I hope he pulls through.


----------



## tomjjlcu (Jan 11, 2012)

Niraya said:


> oh no!!! I'm so sorry Abbylynn!!!! hopes and prayers and wishes being sent out to you!! I hope he pulls through
> 
> (((hugs))) <333333333333333333



Abbylyn. I understand how much you like the small guy. I really hope he pulls through and healing ideas go to him.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I hope he pulls through this.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just called and checked on Leeo. His transfusion brought the albumin level up slightly higher. They had his fever down to 101.2 but it jumped back up to 104.1. They just gave him something to try and bring it back down. 

I am sure I will be calling them numerous times for updates.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

My heart sunk when I saw this thread. So sorry and sending many prayers your way Abbylynn.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for you and Leeo. I will keep you both in my thoughs and hope with all my heart that he makes it through this. Please take care of yourself too and don't blame yourself for "killing him with kindness." From reading your posts I know that everything you do for your animals is from your heart and all the love you have for them. I do so hope you have Leeo sleeping with you again in no time.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear this, hoping for the best for Leeo.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh no! Poor Leeo! Poor you! Lots of positive thoughts to both of you. Remember to take care of yourself, too.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm praying for you and Leeo.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wishing the best for Leeo. I had one dog, Cinco, who developed pancreatitis at 13. I thought it was just a stomach upset until I noticed that the whites of his eyes were yellow. His liver values were so far off they had to dilute it several times to get an accurate reading. Not normal pancreatitis symptoms, and we didn't have a diagnosis until we went to the internist - who caught it right away. Long story short - he was in the vet's on fluids for about a week. Lived to 15 and never had a recurrance. I wish the same results for little Leeo.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I'm so, so sorry to read this! Sending you & Leeo many good thoughts.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Just now read this geeze, I'm speechless this stuff keeps piling up on you. I am so sorry, keep fighting Leeo.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I am so sorry! Good thoughts headed to you and Leeo.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry about poor Leeo - I really hope he pulls through. Good thoughts & wishes coming your way.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Im so sorry. I hope everything comes through good for the both of you. I know you love him. 
I know this must be so scary.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

wvasko said:


> Just now read this geeze, I'm speechless this stuff keeps piling up on you. I am so sorry, keep fighting Leeo.


Thank you to everyone ... sincerely ... and as I do not know how to put everyone's quotes in one post .... :/

They say no news is good news from them there at the hospital. Still ... I will periodically check in. My Neices and Nephew want to go visit him tonight during visiting hours. I am not sure yet if we are .... it is a 35 mile trip ... not bad really ....

Did you know that they asked me if I wanted to sign a DNR? They are treating our animals so much more like a part of the family ... my Dad broke down in tears ... as we just had to do this for my Mother in July of 2010. I said no ... I want Leeo resuscitated if they think he has a fighting chance yet. They automatically do CPR for 20 minutes if an animal crashes and call the owners immediately for instructions as to what the owners wishes are. 

I got a huge dose of education last night. There will be no more people food for any of my dogs no matter how much the dogs themselves beg or others beg to give them stuff.

I also had said something to my dad ... in regards to what my own personal beliefs are ... that I think my Mother wants Leeo for herself. He was soooo close to her in her final hours ... never left her side ... he knew. I was beginning to wonder who's dog he really was back then! Lol!  I also made a statement that she can't have him yet ... I want at least ten more years with him if he can be healthy again! Lol!  Hey ... sometimes you just have to do what you have to do to keep yourself sane. I wouldn't wish this situation on my worst enemy.


----------



## firefly (Feb 1, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about Leeo. Me and the boys are sending good thoughts his way.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

firefly said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Leeo. Me and the boys are sending good thoughts his way.


Thank you so much.

The vet told me last night that Schnauzers should have that albumin test done. It can mean a matter of life and death with the fat in their blood. He also said that Schnauzers seem to have just about the worst pancreas in the doggie world. This vet impresses me with his knowledge. He is young and seems very good at his profession. I bet he just finished college. I want to keep him on and fire my clinic. Well .... actually my clinic is fired as far as I am concerned. I am so angry with their " Not " liking to be told what to do know-it-all attitude ..... I would like to take my copy of Leeo's hospital test results and worksheet along with the pepto bismol to their office ............ he could have died before this morning because they blew off my suggestion about the pancreatitis.

Sorry .... just a little rant.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh man, I'm sorry to hear this. I hope the little guy pulls through!


----------



## firefly (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't blame you about the vet; I would be beyond furious. Maybe the emergency vet you like knows of vets in the area that is better.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

I would be really upset with your vet too, and I would certainly find a new vet! I think I would also send a letter with Leeo's test results to your old vet. They should know that they blew off something that almost killed your dog.


----------



## Moxie (Sep 9, 2010)

We're sending best wishes to Leeo and you hoping for a good outcome.

I would definitely let the old vet know what happened - it might save lives if they can manage to learn anything from their mistake.

Hang in there, Leeo!!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry! Harper, Abby, and I are sending you positive thoughts!


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

So sorry this is happening to Leeo and you. Prayers and best wishes for recovery are being sent your way.

SOB


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

aaww! Hang in there, boy! Your Mommy needs you! Sending prayers & positive waves both your ways. 

I would ask that the e-vet send your clinic Leeo's test results. I'm sure they have a professional way of dealing with such things. Maybe the clinic will take it more seriously and look harder next time a patient comes in with these symptoms. 

Although I think it would feel pretty darn good to shove the pink [email protected] in their faces. Probably won't accomplish much else, however.

<<hugs>> for both of you!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone! ..... The records will be sent to Leeo's vet at the clinic upon his release .... that is what my paper says. I am trying very hard not to get on the phone and call Leeo's regular vet ahead of time!

I just called and checked in on Leeo. His blood sugar was a little low so they gave him some insulin in his IV. His temp is back to normal. His vitals are good. He is resting comfortably. They are going to give him another bag of albumin at 4pm. That number needs to come up! I almost feel like this will result in diabetes before it is over .... but I don't care if Leeo can live a quality life ... just hang in there Leeo! 

He will have no food for three days to help rest the pancreas. It will all be by intravenous. I know they said they would give him something to control the pain and keep him comfortable. I wonder when he gets the ultrasound? It was suggested as well as x-rays they said to see if maybe they can see something else that was missed ... and where his fluids are being lost from.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Just reading this, prayers out for Lee and you, too.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh no! Just seeing this thread. Hoping Leeo pulls through.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you .... prayers are much appreciated.

I called for an update tonight ... as I couldn't go to see him this evening with the kids ( Nieces and Nephew) ...... and all their school functions they had to go to. We sit them all the time.

The vet says Leeo is not any better and not any worse and he is holding his own. The vet says for Leeo ... this is good. I won't know more until tomorrow. It has only been 24 hours since he was admitted and treatment didn't start until around midnight. I pray this is a good sign.

I really miss the little guy ... no running for his barbell to take to bed tonight or his wanting lifted up into the bed for the night. 

I miss my shadow.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Hugs to you!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am really sorry to hear this latest news on Leeo. It sounds like where he is at right now is the best place for him to be. The vet sounds really on top and knowledgeable of what is going on with Leeo. Don't feel bad about calling for updates. This is your loved one and you are worried about him. The hospital staff understands that. 

The best thing you can do for him, is when you visit to try and stay calm When the owners get upset, the dogs soon follow. Hoping and prayers going out to little Leeo for a quick recovery.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just called for a report on Leeo. He is still critical.

The vet says the fact that he is still with us is .... I forget the word he used. I asked about prognosis and he says he is still working on things and doesn't want to get hopes up too high. He says we are no where near where he would like to be by now.

The second albumin transfusion didn't stay with leeo. His number went up to 2 and is back down to 1.5 He had more fluid on his abdomen and they drained it last evening. They are now trying something called " Hedastarch" ( not sure how to spell it ) It will be given for 24 hours straight. It replaces the albumin and is less costly. Albumin is $300 per bottle. The other is $80 per bottle. He did be sure to mention cost-wise. I could care less about the cost if they can save him. 

His ultrasound and tests shows normal liver. But he is still losing fluid somewhere. The vet is waiting on some other test results and another ultrasound and by this evening he should have the report and it should tell us more. The vet wants to find what the underlying cause is. He feels it is something other than the pancreatitis .... although he said he feels the pancreatitis is the secondary issue.

I think I am going to be ill again. I do not think it wise to visit Leeo .... he will know I am a mess. I am so scared for Leeo.

What amazes me is that Abbylynn and Blu Boy are not looking for Leeo. Blu Boy however has been by my side constantly. He is trying to console me I believe. I am trying not to give up on hope.

It is foremost in the hands of the Man Upstairs ( depending on what your beliefs are) and the vets now .............


EDIT: I am so glad I have the support of this forum .... we true dog lovers know that our dogs are not just dogs ... they are a part of us. They are family.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

I feel so bad for what you and Leeo are going through right now. I can only imagine how awful this must be for you and I am so hoping for a good outcome. I keep checking this thread in hopes that Leeo has recovered.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Aw, poor Leeo. Hang in there, little guy!! Sending you good thoughts, too, Abbylynn! I can only imagine how upset & scared you are. Sounds to me like Leeo is a real fighter.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

My thoughts are with Leeo. Please keep us updated.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending all the healing energy I can.
Hang in there Leeo!


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I hope Leeo continues hanging there so they can find out what exactly is going on. Good thoughts to you both!


----------



## Freya (Jan 1, 2012)

D: im so sorry to hear Abby I hope he pulls thru and is back home with you


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Did my before bedtime check-in on Leeo. He will not be coming home any time soon. But he did not vomit today. They offered him food and he declined. So they fed him with a dropper. They said it went well. They explained that the ability of Leeo being able to keep some food down will help to raise the albumin level.

They also said Leeo did wag his little stump when he saw the doctor come in.  I know he must be comfortable to do that. This is at least one small step forward.

The other test results are not in yet. I will be calling at 7 am before the vet leaves for the day. There is a different vet there tonight, ... but my favorite vet assured me not to worry as they are all on the same page and they will know everything about Leeo's case.

Thank you everyone ... maybe our well wishes and prayers are shining through.  I am still praying ...... hang in there little Leeo!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Still praying for Leeo, you, and everyone involved (including the vets).


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow, good to hear things are looking up at least a little bit! I've been following this thread hoping to hear some good news. 
Hang in there Leeo! And you take care of yourself too, I know in your shoes I'd be a wreck!!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Hang in there little Leeo. Your mommy down here needs you and your grandmother is just going to have to wait a little longer. Hugs and ear scratching sent your way.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

spotted nikes said:


> Sending TX sized prayers and good wishes for him.


Abbylynn im so sorry to hear this, as someone who has lost their heart dog not too long ago I understand what you are going thru& feeling believe me. I was a wreck for a while, part of me still can't believe she is gone & still when I get up in the morning I look over where she used to lie & for a split second I think I see her ...... Perhaps I am , I like to think her spirit is around

Prayers & well wishes from all of us here


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

So glad to hear that things are taking even a small turn for the better. You've got yourself quite the little fighter, there.
Hang in there Leeo, you can do it!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone! ..... 

Morning check-in at 8 am. Leeo's dropper feeding is going well. They said his albumin levels dropped a little. They say he is still not out of the woods yet ... and he is going to need some more hospital time. The reports are not in yet from yesterdays tests. I am to call this evening to check with the vet for a more lengthy update.

I hope the tests are back ... and I am wondering what controls the albumin in the dogs blood. I am going to have to search fro answers. I am still praying the tests and the cause of Leeo's fluid loss is found. 

Actually I am still praying for Leeo's recovery ...... and am so thankful for the support of this forum .... without it I would really be a basket case ..... no joke. I have always been a strong and cool and calm person in the face of an emergency .... but afterwards I just fall apart once it is under control. Lol!  I am just no good with the aftermath.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Abbylynn im so sorry to hear this, as someone who has lost their heart dog not too long ago I understand what you are going thru& feeling believe me. I was a wreck for a while, part of me still can't believe she is gone & still when I get up in the morning I look over where she used to lie & for a split second I think I see her ...... Perhaps I am , I like to think her spirit is around
> 
> Prayers & well wishes from all of us here


dogdragoness - Once again I am truly sorry for your loss.

I know I was thinking the same thing ... that if my little heart dog should pass ... his spirit will be with me. I am sure Izze's is still with you and walks beside you. I am sure it was difficult for you to even reply to this thread .... it would have been for me.  I sincerely appreciate your prayers and well wishes. 

Leeo says thank you too!

And I sure hope you get that adorable guy from the rescue to help you heal and may he become another little heart dog for you. I believe we all need one.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

RoughCollie said:


> Still praying for Leeo, you, and everyone involved (including the vets).


Yes ... we must not forget about the vets who are trying to save Leeo form an ill fate ... they are special too .... at least the ones whom I have now.  Those vets have hearts also ... we must not forget.

Thank you for the prayers.

EDIT: Yes Leeo is a feisty one ... I just knew he would fight!

And yes I am a nervous wreck ... I woke up at 2:30 am with indigestion so bad I had to take tums and sit up until the pain went away ... that is why I over slept this morning. 

I believe this is a test in faith or something! 

I think that when it rains it pours .... the other computer went down this morning! :/ :/ :/ .... more stuff to fix!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

It's getting easier to "type" about it, Its still hard for me to talk verbally about her, not the fond, good times, but the ordeal itself, you know? I am hoping & praying with all my might that he's going to be ok, sending good karma your way.


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll be praying for you <3

And you too, dogdragoness <3

~IJMB


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Fingers, toes and paws are crossed in hope for little Leeo, D. I've been reading the updates with worry and dread mixed together. But so far,so good, yes?

Do not forget that my little girl is expecting a ring from your little fellow sooner rather than later (or so, she whispered to me).

Has the honeymoon destination been changed? Bora-Bora perhaps??

Plume wants Leeo to get well fast. She's tired of being single and really wants to get hitched to a fluffy white dog. Leeo will do quite nicely, she says.

I tend to believe her. She doesn't lie about these things ...


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The Feather Duster said:


> Fingers, toes and paws are crossed in hope for little Leeo, D. I've been reading the updates with worry and dread mixed together. But so far,so good, yes?
> 
> Do not forget that my little girl is expecting a ring from your little fellow sooner rather than later (or so, she whispered to me).
> 
> ...



Lol! E. 

I am sending my favorite pic here just for her! Be sure to show it to her ........











I will have to ask Leeo about the honeymoon plans ......... 

I miss my shadow too!


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Lol! E.
> 
> I am sending my favorite pic here just for her! Be sure to show it to her ........
> 
> ...


I was holding it together up until you posted that pic, but now I'm tearing up a little. So sorry little Leeo is going through this - I really hope he comes thru and gets to come home and be your shadow again very soon. (Also it sounds like he has a romance planned, so I sure hope he gets to see that through!)

After the tragic thread about Izze I think we're all ready for some good news around here.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

a7dk said:


> I was holding it together up until you posted that pic, but now I'm tearing up a little. So sorry little Leeo is going through this - I really hope he comes thru and gets to come home and be your shadow again very soon. (Also it sounds like he has a romance planned, so I sure hope he gets to see that through!)
> 
> After the tragic thread about Izze I think we're all ready for some good news around here.



Thank you .....

I have done some homework and have found that the vet I am soooo impressed with is also married to a vet and they have a practice that is an hour drive from me. It seems the vet I like who is Leeo's primary caregiver is now full time at this hospital. I am told his wife is carbon copy of him. I have contacted them and Leeo will be being transferred to them if all goes well. I know the exact procedure now. This is great! I will also transfer my other two dogs to them also.

I am still going to find a way to make these other vets realize what has happened .... for the sake of other animals. There is not a lawyer who is going to be willing to fight a case for only around $5000.00 At least that is what Dad is saying. I have been looking and can only find animal/dog lawyers in other States?

Leeo is still the same since this morning.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Abbylynn said:


> Thank you .....
> 
> I have done some homework and have found that the vet I am soooo impressed with is also married to a vet and they have a practice that is an hour drive from me. It seems the vet I like who is Leeo's primary caregiver is now full time at this hospital. I am told his wife is carbon copy of him. I have contacted them and Leeo will be being transferred to them if all goes well. I know the exact procedure now. This is great! I will also transfer my other two dogs to them also.
> 
> ...


Sending more prayers for recovery.

Regarding vet malpractice..you can file a complaint with the State Veterinary Board for free. Request a formal hearing. The standard they use, is "Did the vet provide a standard of care commonly accepted as usual"? So if other vets would have correctly done certain tests, and this vet did not, they may be sanctioned. If it was something that they ran all of the usual tests on, and it was something obscure that most vets would have missed, they will not be sanctioned.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

spotted nikes said:


> Sending more prayers for recovery.
> 
> Regarding vet malpractice..you can file a complaint with the State Veterinary Board for free. Request a formal hearing. The standard they use, is "Did the vet provide a standard of care commonly accepted as usual"? So if other vets would have correctly done certain tests, and this vet did not, they may be sanctioned. If it was something that they ran all of the usual tests on, and it was something obscure that most vets would have missed, they will not be sanctioned.


Begining in Jan. 2012 ... Leeo has skin rash/sores ... goes to vet put on antibiotic ... sent home after just a quick check for temp and heart and glands. Has anal glands expressed.

Still Jan. 2012 ... skin condition does not go away .... back to vet and put on prednisone for a month. Still not working and then 4 days before he finishes the prednisone ......... this ........

End up in the ER is closed .... back track to regular vets ..... one hour later .... all signs of bloat .....


In short form .... Leeo goes to vet as an emergency patient... distended abdomen, unable to move, vomiting .... kept for observation, x-ray, did do urinalysis ... find bladder stones ... put on s/d prescription diet, reglan for possible stomach tube not working, pain meds ... sent home.

Somewhere in between I have to "ask" for a barium as I am concerned with a possible blockage. It was done but the vet seemed a little hesitant because from my observation .... was too time consuming and not scheduled prior. Once again Leeo is an emergency patient and we have now been to the vet three days in a row.

Second time ... take Leeo in as a emergency patient ... exact same symptoms as first time ... this time it is told that it seems to be seizures ... abdomen was squeezed and temp was taken ... sent home with phenobarbitol. No blood work done. Said Leeo was in no pain and not allowed any pain meds. 

Somewhere afterwards because there were no more episodes for a few days ... vet says they think we hit the nail on the head with the seizure diagnosis .... idiopathic seizures.

The vet bill is now over $900. and paid in full. This does not even include the s/d diet food or medications.

Third time ... call ... told to give pepto-bismol and they had no further ideas ... would have to send Leeo to a clinic in Akron .... we never made it that far ....

The same night 3 hours later ........

Third time ... same symptoms and worse, lethargy, irregular heartbeat, labored breathing, paled out, distended stomach, vomiting ... now in the hospital in critical condition.


What is your view about this ... or am I at fault for not seeking another opinion? I am sure there are ways of getting out of negligence and malpractice.

Glad I just logged this ... I can copy it for further use.

Ummmm ... the ER has this story written down also .......


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

This is America go to another vet if you have doubts


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

wvasko said:


> This is America go to another vet if you have doubts


You are da*n toot'n there wvasko! - You are absolutely correct ... I have already made arrangements ... for all three of them ... no matter what the outcome.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

The good thing about filing with the state vet board is that the case is reviewed by a bunch of vets, that would know if that was the standard of care that is acceptable. If you win, then you can look at filing civilly, knowing you have a good case, if you are so inclined.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Just talked to the vet. The fact that Leeo is still alive says something in itself says the vet. His albumin numbers need to be up to turn the corner. The vet says they are all pulling for him.

He did well with the syringe feedings until 2pm and then vomited. The food is what helps bring the number up.

All the tests came back and that the pancreatitis is the main disease. The tests show no other disease. His white cells are up due to infection. But there is no pus ... and this is a good thing.

The vet said that this disease is the most painful one there is ... it is equivalent to having a bunch of broken bones. They do not want him so drugged that he cannot and does not want to eat. They are going to try to give him a pain med injected directly into his belly. If it is not sufficient ... he will have a morphine drip. 

I will discuss more about visiting him ... as we agree the stress may be too much yet. I do not want to set him back.

The vet will then try to syringe feed him later on through the night. I will call for a more detailed conversation around 7am. They are very busy with emergencies this evening.

I am still praying he puts up a good fight and wins!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Still hoping and praying the little guy pulls through.....


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I had computer issues, so have been away for a while. I will be praying for Leeo and for you too. (((HUGS))).


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Had my morning consultation with the vet. Leeo is tolerating the pain injections. He did go potty outside for them as he has been they say. He is walking outside for them.

His feedings through the night went well so far.

Hang in there Leeo!!! .............

The vet says that they have never seen a dog as bad as he is still be here with us. They have all died. They are still pulling for him though. I guess they must think there is still hope or I am sure they would suggest the inevitable ...... But he is still considered critical. His albumin level is at 1.4

The vet says his pancreas needs to quit doing whatever it is doing so he can turn the corner. Food will be his best friend right now. So I am praying the food stays down and it works. That number is going to haunt me forever.

I asked about long term issues if he survives this ... and there is no way of telling yet ... but possibly some such as diabetes ... or other organ issues. Diet is a huge concern.

I just want him to live. If he was 10 years old or so ... it wouldn't seem so tragic. He is just 5 and 1/2 years old .... 40 in our years. Too young. 

I am prepared for the worst .... but I refuse to give up hope. I guess dogs really are a little like their owners ..........


Thank you so much again for all the support and prayers ............. it is greatly appreciated


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

I refuse to give up hope too. That last picture you posted is totally adorable.

Forget Plume ... someone else around here is wild over fluffy white dogs such as your Leeo. That someone would be me.

Get well, Leeo (that from my golden feathery, hopefully soon to be betrothed one). And from me too.

What sort of dowry are we talking about??


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The Feather Duster said:


> I refuse to give up hope too. That last picture you posted is totally adorable.
> 
> Forget Plume ... someone else around here is wild over fluffy white dogs such as your Leeo. That someone would be me.
> 
> ...


Lol! I think that post put the first smile on my face today.  We will have to see about the dowry ... things are getting pretty expensive around here ... but I am sure we can work something out! 

I am waiting on a call to discuss visiting Leeo. My Dad seems to think we may be the turn in the road for him. ... His food is still staying down. 

EDIT: Got the phone call. We are going to go visit Leeo tonight ... and we also get to take Blu Boy to see him. They feel it has been some time now and it may be what he needs ... to see us and his Brother. We will be going to see him this evening after 7pm.  

Praying this will be the much needed good turn in the road.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Hope your visit goes well. Praying for you to be strong and positive when you see him! AND, praying for him!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

doxiemommy said:


> Hope your visit goes well. Praying for you to be strong and positive when you see him! AND, praying for him!


Thank you ... I am going to try and pretend he is not so ill. I will do the best I can possiblly muster up! I think taking Blu Boy with us will help me to not focus so much on the illness. I am going to take his blanket and see if he can keep it with him. It is little and has all our smells on it. I did not wash it.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I stayed strong for our visit. Blu Boy acted like Leeo really wasn't there. :/ I am feeling mixed thoughts ... Leeo was so pathetic. He is being well taken care of though.

All the vets and the vet techs said he is just amazing. He is alert. His stomach is huge. He still grunts and groans and pants a little ... but is on pain meds. He laid on my lap wrapped in a blanket with his IV bag and pole attached for a good hour.

I gave him his neck rubs and underarm rubs ( he loves those ) He knew we were there. He is not overly spacey... but on a lot of different meds. When it was almost time for his pain injections ( lidocaine) I felt we had kept him up long enough. He was actually sitting up towards the end and acted like he wanted to get down. But we know better than to let that happen.

I took his blanket and he has it with him. When the vet tech went to take him back to his room ... he leaned up against me and growled at her. She seemed a little taken back. He did not want me to leave. Poor guy. I kept pep talking him about eating and getting to come home. I made sure he knew he was a good boy when I left and the door shut to his room.

I guess we will see if there is more improvement in the next couple of days. They say he is taking baby steps ... and have never seen a dog alive this long with his disease. It is pancreatic necrosis ... 

The staff said that "someone up there is watching over him."

It still breaks my heart to see him this way .... but I did good while I was there and I know I gave off positive vibes. 

EDIT: I just called to see how Leeo did after our visit. The vet said that he seemed brighter ... was wiggling around some ... and a little more vocal ... and when was I coming back? I was told to scramble an egg in the microwave and bring it to him tomorrow..........


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

You've got a fighter! Its good to hear that he is still doing relatively well.
So....have they given you any kind of prognosis? Pancreatic necrosis sounds pretty awful. I really hope he can get over this and back to normal. I feel so horrible for him, and for you. 
Hang in there! Sending good vibes!!


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been following every update and so glad to hear he's fighting this! I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through and I think you are the best mommy ever for him! Will keep on sending those good vibes and thoughts!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone! ... every time I ask about prognosis or long term ... I get the same answer ... we are pulling for him and not to give up because he is taking baby steps and it is like nothing they have ever seen before in a dog with this disease this advanced. Pancreatic necrosis ... is the pancreas eating itself. It is awful. That is why I feel soooo bad for Leeo ... almost as if I am letting him suffer ... and I keep asking and they just keep saying he is doing well considering. :/

But evidently visiting him has made an immediate impact on him. You betcha I am scrambling him an egg and going to see him tomorrow!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Praying for him and all your household! I'm so glad he is a fighter!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Thanks everyone! ... every time I ask about prognosis or long term ... I get the same answer ... we are pulling for him and not to give up because he is taking baby steps and it is like nothing they have ever seen before in a dog with this disease this advanced. Pancreatic necrosis ... is the pancreas eating itself. It is awful. That is why I feel soooo bad for Leeo ... almost as if I am letting him suffer ... and I keep asking and they just keep saying he is doing well considering. :/
> 
> But evidently visiting him has made an immediate impact on him. You betcha I am scrambling him an egg and going to see him tomorrow!


Well, if they're all surprised about how well he is doing, continuing treatment and not saying all they can do is just "make him comfortable", it sounds like he has a pretty good chance for recovery. Let us know how the next visit goes!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The consultation was lengthy this morning.

Come Monday it comes down to major improvement ... It is all so complicated. The vet feels that we need to wait until monday as there could be another improvement. The albumin number went from 1.4 to 1.7 It needs to be at least 2.0 in order for the body to heal itself. Right now it cannot heal.

If there is little to no improvement by Monday ...this would mean the option of a MRI ... which really may not show what else is in there .... plus he would have to be sent away for that ... or stay here for surgery to know for sure. This is the surgery with a very low survival rate. The word cancer was used today for the first time.

He said sometimes this disease just gets to a point and goes neither way .... it would just not get better ever. I would choose to euthanize if this is the case.

I am waiting for the vet to say if Leeo is strong enough by Monday ... providing there is improvement ... and if we were to go ahead with the surgery ... depending on the findings ... if he finds something that can be fixed ... dead pancreas could be removed ... but you cannot take out the whole pancreas ... or should he find a tumor .... or cancer ... this surgery would tell all ... no guessing. We would have to make the decision whether we either can save him or let him go on the table.

At my visit ... Leeo was very anxious and had just had his pain meds, his belly is still huge, he was panting, he was whining some. He did stand a little on his own, wag his tail faintly and wanted up on the couch for Dad to pet him.

They say it may have been anxiety or some pain as the pain meds were kicking in .... he did not eat the egg I made him .... he turned his head away from it. Though his ears did perk up when he heard the lid come off the container.

I called a little while ago ... and they say he did eat his regular syringe feeding and it stayed down.

Leeo needs a real miracle ... it just really does not look good. I made sure the vet knew I did not want to further this if Leeo was suffering needlessly.

I will not allow Leeo to suffer. This is horrid. I have now finally reached the angry stage .... and I asked the vet to be honest about the regular vet ... and he said that Leeo's disease is so rare ... that whether they should have done blood tests at first ... is really hard to prove ... because this disease is very difficult to diagnose. They may not have been seeing the same signs or it actually looked like another disorder. 

We will see .......

The vet says Leeo has grown on all of them and they are very fond of him ... and he can hardly put himself in my shoes right now ........

We did our weekly grocery shopping ... and I have been trying not to cry my eyes out all day .... until now ....


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> The consultation was lengthy this morning.
> 
> Come Monday it comes down to major improvement ... It is all so complicated. The vet feels that we need to wait until monday as there could be another improvement. The albumin number went from 1.4 to 1.7 It needs to be at least 2.0 in order for the body to heal itself. Right now it cannot heal.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from, I really do before Izze decided it for me I was facing surgery with no garantee of it restoring her ability to walk right & if she couldn't have a good quality of life then I wasn't going to do that to her, you know? I also struggled with not knowing what happened to her so believe me I know how you feel.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh abbylynn I hope things work out okay for you guys.....it hurts my heart to read your posts Bc I know how hard this has to be for you.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

What a wretched difficult place for you to be in right now. I honestly don't know what to say. You don't want him to suffer but at the same time, you don't want to let him go if there is a chance. Sometimes terrible choices have to be made.

Whatever choice you make, I'm certain you'll make the right one.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The Feather Duster said:


> What a wretched difficult place for you to be in right now. I honestly don't know what to say. You don't want him to suffer but at the same time, you don't want to let him go if there is a chance. Sometimes terrible choices have to be made.
> 
> Whatever choice you make, I'm certain you'll make the right one.



You are soooo correct ... I do not want to keep him around because of my selfishness ... but he is so young that I hate to see him miss out on many more good years .... I know some people say " If you are dead you don't know it " .... but how would they know? Not any more than I.

I called for my update of this evening ... they said he is alert and was syringe fed 7cc of his food ... and he accepted it ... and has not vomited today. It is almost like false hope there ... this is terribly difficult.

I will make the right choice in the end ... and it will not be for me ... but for him. 

Once again .... thank you for prayers and well wishes. My one sister has set up a prayer post ( line ) on FB .... have some prayers going there as well ..... 


I know Leeo is not the only dog in the world suffering at this exact moment ... but we all think our own to be special ... and they are to each of us.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Prayers for that Leeo dog. I hope he gets better and you can have him back home soon.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

This morning he is still on anti-vomit meds and they say he vomited since last night ... but is a normal thing with his disease ... but his albumin number is 1.8 this morning. 

The one vet tech said she gave him extra lovin' today and she has been hanging out close to his cage. I told her how much I appreciate this and Leeo does also.

The tech said hang in there ... Leeo sure is ... he is a little trooper.

Thank you for prayers.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

Abbylyn, wait until Monday and then see where you are. Find out what can or cannot be done. Once fully informed, then you make the best choice that you can under the difficult circumstances.

Good luck and Godspeed to you both. I'm not really a religious person, but I sense that you are, so I will just ease my standards and just whoosh some prayers over your way. Bless Leeo and bless you.

And, bless me too, while I'm at it ...


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Just wanted you to know that we are sending prayers out to Leeo and you today. 

SOB


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I would like to thank every one who was praying and all the well wishes for my little heart boy, Leeo. 

It made this so much easier .... My baby Leeo ... my little " Eepie Doodle " went to the bridge at midnight.

He had a huge mass and an abnormality in his stomach cavity ... being probable cancer. He passed peacefully.
It was the hardest thing I ever had to do. But I loved him so much I could not allow him to suffer any longer. We had a wonderful life together .... I am sure he will be waiting for me ..... we were inseparable.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about this.  Hang in there, you did the right thing.


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm heartbroken for you and yes, you absolutely did the right thing in a selfless and noble way.

I'll be in touch.

E


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. Godspeed Leeo. Sending you hugs.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little Leeo.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh no I just noticed this thread and was coming to lend support and well wishes for Leeo. I'm so sorry to hear he is gone. He fought valiantly and you'll see him again one day.


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Poor baby Leeo. You'll be together again one day. Until then little baby Leeo, say Hi to Jack for me.


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

:grouphug: Oh, Abbylynn, I am so sorry to hear this. :grouphug:


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss Abbylynn.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry Abbylynn. I wish there was anthing I could say to make this easier, but know that there just isn't *hugs*


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I am so sorry. I've been following along and have been amazed at the strength of both you and Leeto. Run free little boy.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

Oh, Abbylynn, I'm so, so sorry for your loss. I know we were all hoping for a very different outcome. Your beloved Leeo knew how much you loved him & he was blessed to have you as his heart person. Hugs and strength going out to you.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss, Abbylynn. Leeo was so very blessed to have you for his mom--and for always putting him first. You helped him fight for so long and gave him the biggest gift of all, when you knew the time was right. You will be in my thoughts and prayers as you take time to digest and eventually start to heal. Rest in Peace, Sweet Leeo. (((HUGS))).


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Abbylynn.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you again for condolences.

I could not sleep ... and since I decided to have Leeo cremated .... I purchased a very nice urn for him.

He will not only be in my heart but by my side until we meet again. This does the soul good to talk about it.

I called his old vet and was civil about what happened and politely told them that for future diagnostics ... Leeo's symptoms could be of use to other animals. It is a difficult disease to diagnose with so many other diseases that mimick it. I also reminded them that the " stuff " in their x-ray was the huge mass ... probable cancer. They have the hospital reports ... they can see. I also told them I would be switching to a specialist for the other two dogs.

Dad said I should be proud of myself for not making an a$$ of myself and telling them what I really think.  I only hope this may save another dogs life in the future.

Here is the urn I sent away for ... It says ..." Faithful Little Leeo Bandit ... Memories of you will be in our hearts forever " It is also a music box and plays " Swan Lake"


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

Abbylynn, I'm so sorry. I kept checking this thread, hoping Leeo would be coming home soon.
He'll be keeping the meadow by the bridge rat-free until you can meet him again.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Avery said:


> Abbylynn, I'm so sorry. I kept checking this thread, hoping Leeo would be coming home soon.
> He'll be keeping the meadow by the bridge rat-free until you can meet him again.


OMG ... that is too funny! Lol! Thank you ... I needed that! 

Also thank you for the condolences.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

What a beautiful urn you picked! I had both my girls cremated last summer and they both are sitting on my mantle. It is comforting to know that both are home with me. Everytime I come back to this thread I tear up. I so wanted your little Leeo to get better and come home with you.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

I am soooo sorry! I hope that your memories of your time together will lift your spirits and comfort you!


----------



## Red Fraggle (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww, I am so sorry for your loss. You picked a beautiful urn to honour him with. ((hugs))


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so sorry Abbylynn.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry! My condolences to you. Also congrats for not tearing that other vet a new one, I probably would have. 
Such a beautiful urn too!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you for all the condolences. They help to begin the grieving process ... as I am just still a bit numb .... and Leeo would appreciate your concern also. 

It is going to be a tough bit ... but we will all get through and in the end good memories will replace the void.

I am going to hold a small service once the urn has been completed ... my Sisters and little Nieces and Nephew are totally broken hearted also. I think it will give them some closure. They are young ones.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I was so hoping he would pull through.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh no! This is not the news I thought you would be sharing today...
I'm so very sorry for your loss. You did everything you could to help him.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> I would like to thank every one who was praying and all the well wishes for my little heart boy, Leeo.
> 
> It made this so much easier .... My baby Leeo ... my little " Eepie Doodle " went to the bridge at midnight.
> 
> ...


i just read this, Im so sorry, Abbylynn. believe me I know how you feel, losing a pet suddenly when you 'think' they are on the mend. 

I really am sorry & teard flow & my heart breaks as I write this


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. The urn is beautiful. I and many others on this forum were hoping and praying for this to work out different. Little Leeo knew you were facing a difficult decision and made the decision so you would not have to. This just goes to show you how unselfish Leeo was. He is now up with your mom sitting on her lap, waiting for the day when you will join them.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> Leeo became lethargic, irregular heartbeat, breathing became labored, and he paled out ... I took him to the ER. This was at 7pm. I just got home and it is 11:47pm.
> 
> They immediately took him and ran a CBG, GHP, lytes and cPL add on. All sorts of things are dangerously elevated but they said I got him there before he got shocky.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry.


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. You did choose a beautiful urn, and you did everything you could possibly do. And when he is through making sure the bridge and surrounding areas are rat-free, maybe he can chase my 2 cats that are also at the bridge. 

This is definitely not the news I was hoping for when I signed on this morning, but I am happy he's not suffering.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 17, 2011)

I haven't been around much but I have been watching the thread like a hawk. Sending my silent praise down the wires and hoping for a miracle I suppose... I'm so sorry for your loss.... I don't know what more to say :c


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

a7dk said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. You did choose a beautiful urn, and you did everything you could possibly do. And when he is through making sure the bridge and surrounding areas are rat-free, maybe he can chase my 2 cats that are also at the bridge.
> 
> This is definitely not the news I was hoping for when I signed on this morning, but I am happy he's not suffering.


I bet he will chase the rats ... but he loves cats. :/ He will probably give them a kiss for you.  When he was just a pup he had a Siamese Cat in the house with him. 

I think the thought of leeo suffering and to what extent we hope was minimal pain ... even though we had him on morphine based drugs ... is what is so difficult to re-hash in my mind. Then too we never forget what our once bright and healthy and happy and active pets were once like is such a huge contrast to when they are ill. It hurts to see them this way. I just hope I let him go soon enough.

Never-the-less ... I spoke with my human physician today ... (seems I have a UTI from last week and didn't have time for myself :/ ) ... as my physician had to put his very old blind beagle down last year .. our talk helped some ... since he is also the county coroner. He can speak about things in a different light.  He is also a dairy farmer ... and beef breeder ..... he sees death differently than most.

It was so hard this morning waking up alone without that stretch and big yawn and tail stump wagging a good morning ... it will become normal eventually. It was wierd not hearing him barking when I came home from the doc too.

This has been a wierd week ... the brakes went out in the truck while we were out on the highway this morning and had to travel back home from the doc's without any brakes for approximately 25 miles .... and we had Abbylynn with us and forgot a bottle of water! ..... uuugh!

Things will get better... I hope.

I also decided to call Leeo my " Shadow Angel" from now on.  If he could be here ... that is where he would be ........


----------



## itsjustmebre (Mar 29, 2011)

Awww man, I just read your posts now, so sorry for your loss  Glad you got to talk with someone and that helped some, though <3 Still sending out prayers for you.

~IJMB


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> It made this so much easier .... My baby Leeo ... my little " Eepie Doodle " went to the bridge at midnight.


There are no good ways to leave but passing peaceably is surely number 1 on the list. Bye Leeo


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Rest in Peace Leeo. I'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Abbylynn said:


> It was so hard this morning waking up alone without that stretch and big yawn and tail stump wagging a good morning ... it will become normal eventually. It was wierd not hearing him barking when I came home from the doc too.
> 
> This has been a wierd week ... the brakes went out in the truck while we were out on the highway this morning and had to travel back home from the doc's without any brakes for approximately 25 miles .... and we had Abbylynn with us and forgot a bottle of water! ..... uuugh!
> 
> Things will get better... I hope.


From all the forum users and me. I think you need this especially after the week you had. :grouphug: a group hug


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh wow.  I'm so heartbroken for you. I don't check the forums often, just pop in when I have a question or two and I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

BassetMixUp said:


> Oh wow.  I'm so heartbroken for you. I don't check the forums often, just pop in when I have a question or two and I am so very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


Thank you ....

When I saw your post about changing vets ... I had to reply. I am not saying that if Leeo's regular vet would have found this earlier that he would have lived ... but what makes me so angry is that maybe if I had known it was terminal ... I could have let him go sooner before the suffering began.  

That is going to beat me up for a long time .......

IMHO .... If you do not feel comfortable with your vet ... move on


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Abbylynn said:


> I bet he will chase the rats ... but he loves cats. :/ He will probably give them a kiss for you.  When he was just a pup he had a Siamese Cat in the house with him.
> 
> I think the thought of leeo suffering and to what extent we hope was minimal pain ... even though we had him on morphine based drugs ... is what is so difficult to re-hash in my mind. Then too we never forget what our once bright and healthy and happy and active pets were once like is such a huge contrast to when they are ill. It hurts to see them this way. I just hope I let him go soon enough.
> 
> ...


Wow, it's scary that we are going thru almost like ... The same thing: not knowing what happened to your dog, being told there is a chance they might pull thru, then suddenly losing them.

Yesterday someone walked right up to the trailer & knocked on the window, every time I'm by myself (when fiancée has 'guy time') I find myself saying 'I wish Izze was here'  I think the same thing every time the Pink Floyd song 'wish you were here' comes on the radio.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

dogdragoness said:


> Wow, it's scary that we are going thru almost like ... The same thing: not knowing what happened to your dog, being told there is a chance they might pull thru, then suddenly losing them.
> 
> Yesterday someone walked right up to the trailer & knocked on the window, every time I'm by myself (when fiancée has 'guy time') I find myself saying 'I wish Izze was here'  I think the same thing every time the Pink Floyd song 'wish you were here' comes on the radio.


I agree it is very much the same ... and what made it worse that was it was " sudden " ... not something you have time to prepare for. It makes it harder IMHO.

I am finding myself seeing things in the other two that remind me of Leeo ... but still ... this house is awfully quiet ... too quiet without him. He was a talker for sure .. and I took tremendous pleasure in that. Like you and Izze ... we just had a special bond ... I cannot find that in the other two dogs ....... Leeo was just special. 

I missed my little guy telling me the washer was off balance today ... such small things are so endearing ..... 

I was just thinking today ... I will never be able to have another white dog ... I just couldn't ....


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry Abbylynn. I know Leeo will hold a permanent place in your heart where he will be forever safe and loved. 

SOB


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh Abbylynn, I am so, so sorry  *hugs*
Leo knew he was loved and cared for.

RIP Leo <3


----------



## The Feather Duster (Apr 14, 2010)

No beating yourself up, D. Simply not allowed. Not when you did the best you could, especially with an initial mis-diagnosis. Once you saw that things were going bad, you rushed him posthaste to an E-vet, who got him medicated and out of discomfort, where the pain was almost certainly relieved or managed to a level that he could tolerate.

You did nothing wrong. I'd have probably followed a similar protocol if something like that happened with my dog, maybe minus the incompetent vet. But how were you to know? I trust my vet, but at the same time, how am I to know if something serious gets mis-diagnosed?

The answer is, we don't know. We are not licensed veterinarians and are lacking in the knowledge that they have (or should have). 

Little Leeo is running in peace..So should you be. You did your best. Leeo, I think knows that. He's not emotionally hammering you over the head. So don't do it to yourself. Leeo would not want that, would he?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

The Feather Duster said:


> No beating yourself up, D. Simply not allowed. Not when you did the best you could, especially with an initial mis-diagnosis. Once you saw that things were going bad, you rushed him posthaste to an E-vet, who got him medicated and out of discomfort, where the pain was almost certainly relieved or managed to a level that he could tolerate.
> 
> You did nothing wrong. I'd have probably followed a similar protocol if something like that happened with my dog, maybe minus the incompetent vet. But how were you to know? I trust my vet, but at the same time, how am I to know if something serious gets mis-diagnosed?
> 
> ...


You are correct ... he would want me to be happy and go on my way until we meet again.  

It is a little easier today ... just at the sad and angry stage now ... I know that whenever I write out that check to care credit ... I will be reminded all over again. It is not the cost ... but the thought of the whole episode ... but it has only been three days .. it will get better. 

I believe once I pay off the thousands of dollars ... I may just check out getting another small pup to spend the rest of my years with ... not replacing Leeo ... I figured we would grow old together.  I think Leeo wouldn't mind .....I think he would approve ... 

The void will be taken by another whom would be just as spoiled, cared for, and loved as Leeo was ... down the road ... with much regards and interest in a health tested pup. I have even been thinking about " Biting the bullet " and looking into purebred Miniature Schnauzers. Leeo was just a curly white haired Schnauzer at heart ... terrier through and through. I miss that! I loved his attitude ... everything he did.  I say this with no disrespect to Leeo .


EDIT: I will never be able to replace Leeo ... as he is a one of a kind. I kid you not .. the best dog I have ever owned. I believe that some day I will be able to open my heart to another ... only to suffer the loss one day .... but hopefully many many years down that road.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I have been following but had to leave town for a few days and hoped to find that Leeo was still holding on. I am very sorry for your loss Abbylynn. You did everything you could for him, and in the end you gave him the best. 

I know you will never replace Leeo. He is one and only, but maybe someday down the line you will be able to connect again with another animal. It will take time, and a lot of tears, but I too believe that Leeo would approve. 


Say hi to all my loved ones at the Bridge, Leeo.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

+two said:


> I have been following but had to leave town for a few days and hoped to find that Leeo was still holding on. I am very sorry for your loss Abbylynn. You did everything you could for him, and in the end you gave him the best.
> 
> I know you will never replace Leeo. He is one and only, but maybe someday down the line you will be able to connect again with another animal. It will take time, and a lot of tears, but I too believe that Leeo would approve.
> 
> ...


Thank you ......  Some day another will steal my heart ... in a different way ... but I am leaving my heart open for that special one also. Leeo would not mind ...


----------



## Max and Me (Aug 19, 2011)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. I unexpectedly and suddenly had to let my heart dog go last fall. It does get better with time. Your Leeo will always be with you in spirit..


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just had to share this ... 

Dad went looking for a thank you card for the ER Vets and Staff ... as I have been ill in bed with the UTI and could not go shopping today.  Dad said this was just sitting there looking him in the face and never had to hunt for one .... uncanny isn't it? It just happened to be a thank you card. All must be well in Heaven.


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

I realize I'm a bit late, but I just recently re-joined the forums...

And I'm very sorry for your loss. I experienced a similar loss with a bad vet disregarding my tentative suggestion-diagnoses - lost my beloved male cockatiel because she blew off the research I'd done. =/ Almost lost my other two birds, too, til I decided to ignore her and go through with my own treatment. So I definitely understand how you feel, and I'm very sorry for what happened =/


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Katzyn said:


> I realize I'm a bit late, but I just recently re-joined the forums...
> 
> And I'm very sorry for your loss. I experienced a similar loss with a bad vet disregarding my tentative suggestion-diagnoses - lost my beloved male cockatiel because she blew off the research I'd done. =/ Almost lost my other two birds, too, til I decided to ignore her and go through with my own treatment. So I definitely understand how you feel, and I'm very sorry for what happened =/


Thank you for your condolences ... and welcome back. 

I am so sorry for the loss of your bird. I am happy that you were able to treat the other two birds on your own. I hope to find them well.


Edit: I just returned from picking up Leeo's ashes. He rode home on my lap just like he rode to the hospital on my lap ... I never thought his ashes could bring such closure and relief ... as he is now home. 
Pets are part of the family and much loved.

I have always thought that a person should go with their gut feelings .... pay attention to that little voice in your head. It just goes to show how we should listen to that at times.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I picked up Leeo's ashes this morning ... I held him in my lap all the way home just as I did to the hospital a week ago. I never thought that bringing him home could be such a relief and a closure and a comfort all at once. This has made my day ..... 

In trying to be positive ... I told Leeo ... " I bet you never thought you would be one of Mamma's nic-nacs."

It made me smile. 

EDIT: And ... no .... I am not a crazy person or anything ... just a person who misses their dog. 


AND ........ The regular vet sent a sympathy card and made a contribution to the Ohio Animal Health Foundation in memory of Leeo. I am still unhappy with them ..........


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Of course you're not a crazy person  I talk to myself under much better circumstances  I know this is really late, but I haven't really been on in the past week-sending hugs your way and you'll be in my prayers. Leeo is in good hands.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I read this thread every few months or so. It helps with closure. But today I have been thinking of Leeo probably because his Birthday, his Brother Blu Boy's, Dad's are all on the same day 8/26 and Leah Lu's Birthday 8/28, and Mine 8/1 .... are all almost here. We are all a bunch of "Leeo's" Lol! 

I once stated on here that I could never own another white dog after my loss. Well Leeo Bandit .... look here ..... you taught me a mountain of things and how to love again. Thanks for sending your double to me!  

Leah Lu and I ...( Bottom Photo is Leeo Bandit)


971177_668387923187597_129715565_n by Leah Lu, on Flickr
ec44c53d-b779-464d-ba86-be82cf54a856 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


I swear I saw you run past me in the laundry room twice last week Leeo! Lol! When the washer was off balance!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Vanna our gwp PTSed few years back, wife and I both had flashbacks got so bad we made sure we did not leave a jacket on one of the couches, (her favorite spot) because catch it out of corner of eye and it was her laying there.

I've heard of muscle memory, I guess this was eye memory.

It will get better, Leeo doesn't need prayers he's in the happy place.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Much love to you. You have such a warm and loving heart.

It's hard. After Audrey died I'd wake up thinking I heard her crying, or I'd come home from work and start to panic when I couldn't find her - then I'd remember.


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can see you're a lovely owner and Leo had a great life. I can soon relate to your pain.

My 12 year old Labrador is sleeping next to me. She seems like a healthy dog but there's fluids around her kidneys and heart. She won't make it through so tomorrow is her last day on earth.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Aska said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I can see you're a lovely owner and Leo had a great life. I can soon relate to your pain.
> 
> My 12 year old Labrador is sleeping next to me. She seems like a healthy dog but there's fluids around her kidneys and heart. She won't make it through so tomorrow is her last day on earth.


I am so very sorry .... I read this on your thread. Godspeed to your sweet girl. It is going to be hard .... Just thinking about you both tomorrow gives me tears and a lump in my throat and a pain in my heart. 

Your precious girl knows how much you love her and will be waiting for you at the bridge. You are a wonderful owner putting her needs before your own. 

Prayers for you both. And do remember we are here for you if you need us.


----------



## Aska (Jun 9, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> I am so very sorry .... I read this on your thread. Godspeed to your sweet girl. It is going to be hard .... Just thinking about you both tomorrow gives me tears and a lump in my throat and a pain in my heart.
> 
> Your precious girl knows how much you love her and will be waiting for you at the bridge. You are a wonderful owner putting her needs before your own.
> 
> Prayers for you both. And do remember we are here for you if you need us.


Thank you so much. I honestly started tearing up when I read this.

I really hope she will enjoy her last day. I've tried to stay calm for her so I don't stress her but I don't know how it will go tomorrow. I also made a decision that my friends and relatives find odd; I will let her die at home. It will be harder on me but I think it's better for her to get her rest in her home.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Aska said:


> Thank you so much. I honestly started tearing up when I read this.
> 
> I really hope she will enjoy her last day. I've tried to stay calm for her so I don't stress her but I don't know how it will go tomorrow. I also made a decision that my friends and relatives find odd; I will let her die at home. It will be harder on me but I think it's better for her to get her rest in her home.


I think this is wonderful that you both get to be in familiar surroundings. I did not have that option .... so wish I would have though. Bless you both.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I ran across this today while I was trying to figure out why my photobucket account is not working properly .... thought this would be the best place to share it ... if it works. 




Love you Leeo!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I found a wonderful place on FB and would like to share with anyone who has lost their beloved best friend(s). It is called "Rainbow Bridge ~ Celebration of our beloved pets lives" .... They will do a memorial for you for free. Then you are free to use it as you wish.

Sharing mine ............ 


1378624_767992156547782_1452272749_n (1) by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

How terrible.  Jackson had a brush with what we think was pancreatitis, landed him one night in the hospital, but we were really extremely lucky it was not any worse. I am so sorry for Leeo. What a sweet boy.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> How terrible.  Jackson had a brush with what we think was pancreatitis, landed him one night in the hospital, but we were really extremely lucky it was not any worse. I am so sorry for Leeo. What a sweet boy.


I am so grateful Jackson survived his ordeal. The ER Vet who handled Leeo's illness in the hospital told me that Pancreatitis is the worst pain there is in the dog world ... and it is like having a whole bunch of broken bones all at once.  They had Leeo on morphine just to minimize the pain.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I found a wonderful place on FB and would like to share with anyone who has lost their beloved best friend(s). It is called "Rainbow Bridge ~ Celebration of our beloved pets lives" .... They will do a memorial for you for free. Then you are free to use it as you wish.
> 
> Sharing mine ............
> 
> ...



What a nice idea. I was just looking at Leo's pic. What a beautiful face.


My Mom just lost her 8 yo golden, (Pooh Bear) this week to kidney failure. I found some very touching quotes from 'Winnie-the-Pooh' to use in his memorial. 

_ “Pooh sidled up to me. "Yes?" I whispered.
"Nothing," said Pooh, "I just wanted to be sure of you.” _


_ “If there ever comes a day when we can't be together, 
keep me in your heart. I'll stay there forever.”_


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you ... Leeo is my "Shadow Angel" on other websites. 

Awwwwe ... That is so nice.  You could tell your Mom about the site on FB or even surprise her with the memorial by adding Pooh Bear on the list. It did not take them long ... just a few weeks. Their lists are miles long. 

I am sorry for your loss .... send my sincere condolences.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Two years ago today you had to leave ..... Temporarily ... We will meet again my Little Heart boy .....

Such a beautiful poem for all those who ever had to put a dog to sleep ........


May I Go?

May I go now?
Do you think the time is right?
May I say goodbye to pain filled days 
and endless lonely nights?

I've lived my life and done my best,
an example tried to be.
So can I take that step beyond
and set my spirit free?

I didn't want to go at first,
I fought with all my might.
But something seems to draw me now
to a warm and loving light.

I want to go. I really do.
It's difficult to stay.
But I will try as best I can
to live just one more day.

To give you time to care for me
and share your love and fears.
I know you're sad and afraid,
because I see your tears.

I'll not be far, I promise that,
and hope you'll always know
that my spirit will be close to you
wherever you may go.

Thank you so for loving me.
You know I love you, too.
That's why it's hard to say goodbye
and end this life with you.

So hold me now just one more time
and let me hear you say,
because you care so much for me,
you'll let me go today.

Dedicated to everyone who has ever had to put down a beloved dog.

~Susan A. Jackson~

In Memory of Misti
May 29, 1999 - April 10, 2009


http://www.amicus-pet-cremation.com/pet-loss-poems.html


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

<<<hugs>>> Abbylynn! 
(I shouldn't read this type of stuff while I'm at work - sniff)


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So heart breaking. Rest in peace, Leeo


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> <<<hugs>>> Abbylynn!
> (I shouldn't read this type of stuff while I'm at work - sniff)


Thank you.  It is still quite hard ... but easier than the first year.

I have decided to do something in his honor every year. I believe I am going to look into a rescue who really needs help and give my other dog's excess leads, collars, toys, etc .... and a cash donation in Leeo's honor. We all know my dog's are spoiled and always have more than they actually need. :/

I still think about Leeo all the time ... but I smile more than cry now.


Thank you jade5280.  It was a very traumatic experience at that particular time in my life. Too many losses in a short period of time.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

I still think of Leeo also. more good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

wvasko said:


> I still think of Leeo also. more good thoughts coming your way.


Thank you so much wvasko.  Nice to hear from you too!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Look what I made for you Leeo my little Heart Boy!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

OMG that's beyond amazing! You have an amazing gift!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

d_ray said:


> OMG that's beyond amazing! You have an amazing gift!


Thank you ... it is photoshopped Lol!  ... but in real life I could make it just as good ... if not better.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Photo shopped on Pixlr. I had to add this so as to not lose it.


----------

